# Best single stage blower of all time?



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

throwing a question to all out there. what do you think the best single stage blower of all time is and why? 

it can be for value? power, impeller design, maneuverability ect...

have at it...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

For what I've heard and read my votes would be

1. Honda HS621 (built like a little tank, commercial GX160 engine)
2. Toro CCR2000 (2 stroke Suzuki engine, known to have a phenomenal performance)


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

1 like my toro 721 better than my old toro 2450. The only thing that i liked better on the 2450 was that it easier to throw into the back of the truck it was so light. The 721 feels like it has more torq and much quieter .


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro ccr3650!!!
everything you like about the 2000,2450, and 2500 with more power


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> toro ccr3650!!!
> everything you like about the 2000,2450, and 2500 with more power


I Might have to agree....but i do like my old ccr2000's tho


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

A well maintained Toro Powerlite. Super simple to operate and work on, and parts are still available. It's got a "badass" reputation with OSHA and Consumers Report so beware:yahoo:. The little 98cc engine can run a lot of snow. Likely not a fan favorite in our group here, but they have saved a lot of backs for a lot of years. I still keep one and have 2 at my parents for their decks. Even your Aunt can use one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jtclays said:


> A well maintained Toro Powerlite. Super simple to operate and work on, and parts are still available. It's got a "badass" reputation with OSHA and Consumers Report so beware:yahoo:. The little 98cc engine can run a lot of snow. Likely not a fan favorite in our group here, but they have saved a lot of backs for a lot of years. I still keep one and have 2 at my parents for their decks. Even your Aunt can use one.


 it was the first snowblower I bought and I still love 'em, I just needed something bigger


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> I Might have to agree....but i do like my old ccr2000's tho


 I had a few 2000's and still had a 2000e ( gave it to my niece when she bought her first house ) when I picked up my first 3650e, the 3650 threw snow farther
the power curve paddles are easier to replace then any of those snowblowers with riveted paddles out there
maintenance : check scraper, belt and paddles, it's a two stroke no oil to change


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my $100 toro ccr 6053 with the quick chute.....a wonderful tool !


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I used to be a huge fan of the Toro CCR2000 'til it started needing silly $$$$ parts. Now, in terms of contemporary hardware, I'm very fond of my Ariens Path Pro 21".


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Toro 3000 GTS or 3650.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> For what I've heard and read my votes would be
> 
> 1. Honda HS621 (built like a little tank, commercial GX160 engine)
> 2. Toro CCR2000 (2 stroke Suzuki engine, known to have a phenomenal performance)



Its time to revisit this now since i own both now ...you a are a smart man :iagree:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Hopefully you never need parts for the Suzuki powered Toro. The coil is about $250 OEM, carb is near $100 OEM (finally there are china knockoffs for the Mikuni at around $25 now). Carb kits were like $60. Starter is discontinued but was about $200, NOS. At one time there was a lot of angry Toro owners left with a non-running Suzuki powered blower because the cost to repair went above the machine value as a whole:icon-rolleyes:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Hopefully you never need parts for the Subaru powered Toro.


Forgive my confusion, but Subaru-powered, or Suzuki-powered, Toro?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Hopefully you never need parts for the Subaru powered Toro. The coil is about $250 OEM, carb is near $100 OEM (finally there are china knockoffs for the Mikuni at around $25 now). Carb kits were like $60. Starter is discontinued but was about $200, NOS. At one time there was a lot of angry Toro owners left with a non-running Subaru powered blower because the cost to repair went above the machine value as a whole:icon-rolleyes:


thats fine it doesn't deter from the performance of the machine. 

1. The carb is in great shape and i never had to replace a carb on any equipment maybe its for people who dont know how to clean one properly? 

2. its a good ole fashioned pull start 

3. ill rig something up with the coil if that ever came to it or just put it in the shed and wait until one pops up on ebay oh look their is one for $25 bucks right now. looks like everything you said was overblown opcorn:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

RedOctobyr said:


> Forgive my confusion, but Subaru-powered, or Suzuki-powered, Toro?


Red, you're not confused, it should read SUZUKI, indeed. Will edit that post, thanks.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

http://www.psep.biz/store/toro_snowthrower_engine_parts.htm

This place has Toro parts for way less than what Toro charges. I got an ignition coil (just to have a spare) for quite a bit less than have that price above (still high compared to Briggs/Tecumseh) and other items are comparatively cheaper. Toro gouges on these Suzuki parts in my opinion. 
The Mikuni carb is for the Zuke engines on this site is like half what Toro charges. 

For a 2 stroke the Zuke is superior to the Briggs RTek and to the Tec motors as well. Just ask a small engine mechanic.

And for anyone who has had American and Japanese vehicles, this is nothing new. Japanese parts always cost more, due to the way their economic system stifles competition. Their stuff is good though, just pricey.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Honda HS621


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dusty said:


> Honda HS621


Have to agree. cant speak of the Toro's, however I dont like 2 strokes.

spoke to a 30 year small enginetech and he told me to buy every Honda HS621 I could find. said the 520 and the 720 were junk as he has had to work on too many rebuilding the engines etc. 

I have a couple 520's but dont have many hours on them since serviced. also have a 621 and absolutely love it. Us it 90% of the time.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I like 2 strokes so much that I was able to pick up a spare Suzuki 2 stroke, electric starter and flywheel for it on ebay. All 3 $160 total. I have a spare coil and carb as well. Great machines.

Also, in reference to the high cost of parts, yes they are expensive but better quality over the long term than any made in Ch!na new stuff which I refuse to buy personally. And there are vendors who sell for much better prices than you get from Toro or Parts Tree, try Pat's small engine parts in Minnesota, that's my new go to parts source for new OEM. Forget Parts tree and Toro.com overpriced!


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

How does the Honda 5/21 compare with the 6/21. I think imine has got a turbo, so keep that in mind. It throws dry snow like a confused coke head. But what I don't like about it are the tires. They pack with ice and don't want to roll. Gimme tracks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

2badknees said:


> But what I don't like about it are the tires. They pack with ice and don't want to roll.


Depending on which tires you have, there are new HS520/HS720 tires that seem to solve the clogging issue:









HS720 AM wheels stuck


That highlighted line is just a typo. Should have said Blowers, not Mowers... I have the same wheels on my Honda lawnmower though....




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

